# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите найти решение для упрощенной системы налогооблажения (Беларусь)

## Senteza

Нужна 1с для небольшой фирмы с упрощенной системой налогооблажения в Беларуси. 
Поставил платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия беларуси 2.1" - там упрощенки нет. Пытался найти дополнение для УСН под нее (такие существуют) - не нашел.
Поставил конфигурацию "бухгалтерия беларуси 1.6 + УСН", но там все равно выбора упрощенки нет, несмотря на название. Стоит по умолчанию общая, и все, поменять невозможно.
Выкладываются в теме со ссылками для РБ обновления мисофтовской конфигурации с УСН (судя по названию), но я упорно не нахожу рабочей ссылки для платформы 7.7 и установочные файлы данной конфигурации, только файлы обновлений.
Поясните, кто знает, что мне нужно поставить и/или настроить для решения проблемы? 
Если при этом поделитесь ссылками на соответствующие файлы платфформ, конфигураци и обновлений - в ноги поклонюсь.
От четвертого дня поиска по форумам уже туман в сознании.

----------

